# Leica M2, Rolleiflex, Rolleicord, Voightlander



## Phil_W (Aug 30, 2016)

Hello guys, 

I have the below collection of cameras handed down to me in order to sell. 
I was hoping one or some of you might be able to give me a bit of guidance in finding out their value. 

Folders containing pictures can be found at the below link:
https://1drv.ms/f/s!AiIHYj2D1_Qchn9Jsq_HJ4gHDx8z

All cameras have original receipts of purchase. 

Leica M2 Body
-Summaron 35mm
-Summarit 50mm 
-Elmar 90mm 
-Super Angulon 21mm with viewfinder
-Leicameter
-and multiple filters although im not sure theyre Leica.

The Leica is in imaculate condition, there isnt a mark on it, as with the lenses. 

Rolleicord II 

Rolleiflex T
Perfect condition, with original box and leather case. 

Rolleiflex 

Voightlander Bessa 2 (Not pictured)- Not quite as good condition as the others- I will upload photos to the link ASAP.) 

All lenses can be seen in the pictures. 

Any help you can all provide would be hugely appreciated, and if you would like to register interest, please drop me a PM and I will try to contact you when I feel I have an appropriate price in mind. 

Many thanks in advance.

Phil


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 30, 2016)

check ebay sold listings.


----------



## gsgary (Aug 30, 2016)

Leica M2 worth between £550 and £700

Super Angulon 21mm Up to £670

Summaron  up to £750


----------

